# Drinking my last can of Irn Bru!



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've decided its time I look after myself again and stop eating and drinking junk. So I'm currently sipping my last can of irn bru for the forseeable future.

I wonder how hard it will be to give up this vice.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Till tomorrow morning !?! lol

I really cant stop with Irn Bru, its too good, everyone says get "Diet" Irn Bru, but really it doesnt taste anything like th original !


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I know, until I go in to work. It's impossible to give up however I'm trying my best to ditch the soft drinks.

Can't stand diet drinks in the slightest.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

These days with the amount of work im doing, im going through bottles of water like there is no tomorrow, nevermind the volvic challenge, thats was too easy ! lol


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I love the stuff myself, but have you seen how much sugar is in the stuff. a 500ml bottle has nearly 60% of you daily sugar needs. 

At the moment I have a real liking for cherryade (panda pop), its great stuff even if its a kids drink.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ahhh, the good ole Irn Bru. I used to love drinking this stuff when I was a kid - can't believe it's got more caffeine in it than Red Bull !! :doublesho


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Might put it off lol, went over on my ankle playing 5s tonight and heard that nasty poppinng sound, couple that with a swollen ankle I fear some ligament damage! Can't get fit yet so may as well stick on the irn bru


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ hope it's not serious and you recover soon...

I have 1 can of IB a day... That is my self imposed limit....

:thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Im on the same thing with Redbull at the moment.

Constantly feel tired, and even with a weeks holiday the other week im still feeling drained all the time so have been drinking more and more red bull, which i know can't be good for me at all but it seems to help.

Were you going to go cold turkey or cut down over a period of time??


----------



## HighgradeVOzonA (Jul 7, 2010)

Irn Bru is top notch,but only in glass bottles and chilled

And nice guzzled down the morning after a 12hr binge on heavy lager


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

HighgradeVOzonA said:


> Irn Bru is top notch,but only in glass bottles and chilled
> 
> And nice guzzled down the morning after a 12hr binge on heavy lager


Couldnt agree more, the only problem is you cant get the 750ml glass bottles down here in swindon 

Number one hangover cure is irn bru and a roll (or two) with square sausage (some thing else i cant get )


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ahhh - Irn Bru. Don't do it.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just going cold turkey. Swapping over to water and diluting juice types see what difference is made.

My ankle isn't too bad today albeit very swollen but I can walk!


----------

